# Forum Updates



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Tonight I realized how small the "Profile Pics" are (100 x 100 pixels). I upped the size to 300 x 500. Hopefully that will allow us to have some pics where you can make out the faces!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

kewl, I had problems when I first tried to up load and had to cut my picture down.

draconis


----------

